# Creating the Low-Budget Homestead



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My book is ready now. We just recieved the first ten copies from Paladin Press.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations, looks good.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I WANT ONE! I WANT ONE! 

So.... where can I get one? 

(cover looks very appealing and well-done, btw)


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It'll be available from Paladin Press this Fall. Look for it featured on the cover of their new catalog, coming out soon.

We'll have ordering information as soon as it's available and I'll post the link to their website.

It's really awesome! It's full of pictures and lots of stories of our life here on our remote homestead, mixed in with the informative and instructional narrative written my my husband, mosquitomountainman. I'm proud of the job he did putting this together!


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, I'm buying a copy as soon as it's available!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Put me down for a copy too!

Does Paladan sell through Amazon?


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

:congrat::congrat::congrat::beercheer::beercheer::melikey:

Congrats!! I too will be grabbing a copy!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey MMM and Sue, 

You guys going to bring any with you when you swing through Texas? The Meet-Up would be a opportunity to have a Book Sale/Signing.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's awesome. I hope it sells like hotcake and your next book is called Creating the High-Budget Homestead.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> That's awesome. I hope it sells like hotcake and your next book is called Creating the High-Budget Homestead.


 That would be cool! Except we'd probably spend it all traveling the country in our home-made bug-out camper to meet all you guys from PS forum!

Speaking of which... Yes, Davarm, we'll have a limited number of copies of the book with us at the Texas meet-up in October, and MMM will sign them. So that's an incentive for more of you to come to the Dallas meet & camp-out October 5-7! It's going to be the biggest Prepared Society get-together yet!


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations. Im looking forward to reading it. You guys always seem to know what your talking about.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I unno, I think they really live in an apartment on the Upper West Side!


Let us know when its available please!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't wait to read it! 

You two ... I just love reading your blog, etc, I feel like I'm part of the family!!! That little fellow Scott, cute as a bug, I could just squeeze him!! (got three little men myself and I miss them being babies)


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Steve, congrats to you. That looks like an incredible book and I'm going to have DW order me one as a Christmas present. Please make sure you post the ordering info as soon as you get it!

The nice thing is that we know you, ok, we "virtually" know you and Sue, so we know the stories and pics will be genuine and not some staged actors or something.

Way to go, sue and Steve!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> I unno, I think they really live in an apartment on the Upper West Side!
> 
> 
> Let us know when its available please!


Darn! You figured us out!

Thanks everyone for the positive responses. We'll let you know as soon as we find out how to get more copies from Paladin or us!


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

This looks like a great book. Please do let us know when it's available.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to reading the book now as well as meeting the two of you.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Bring some to the meet up to sell and autograph.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The book is still not up on their website yet but I'm told by the editor that it can be ordered through the customer service department by calling 303-443-7250. It was supposed to be released and posted on their website last week. :gaah::scratch:dunno:

I don't know if we'll have any copies with us. We're looking at options to get more now but time's getting short! We'll keep you posted on ordering developments.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My book is finally available on Paladin Press's website. Go to:

http://www.paladin-press.com/product/Creating-the-Low-Budget-Homestead​
The picture should be up soon. If you want a signed copy send me a PM. We'll make arrangements.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome .. good to know! :2thumb:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Got an email notice from Paladin press that their 42 percent off book sale is ending at 12:00 PM on the 21st. Don't know if my book is included but it wouldn't hurt to check their website and see. A 42 percent discount is nice!

Steve


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Got an email notice from Paladin press that their 42 percent off book sale is ending at 12:00 PM on the 21st. Don't know if my book is included but it wouldn't hurt to check their website and see. A 42 percent discount is nice!


I just checked - it's 42% off everything! :2thumb: 
Just use the code found on the home page.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That's a huge savings, everyone! This is your chance to get his book for a lot less! 

You really want to... I counted today and my picture is in there 35 times! Well, okay, now I've probably scared you all off from buying it!  



So, you have until midnight tomorrow night (Fri. Sept. 21, 2012) to take advantage of the huge savings!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for the info!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gotta have it!


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been following your blog before I did this website, and it was only by clicking on your signature line hyperlink I realized it was you guys! It's great you have a book! I'll definitely be buying one and look forward to learning from it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I just ordered my copy of your book, Steve! I can't wait till it gets here!

I used the promo code that expires today and instead of $25 it was $14.50 +$4.00 shipping. I ran all the way through and the promo wasn't showing up in the price, so I ran back through and did it again and here I forgot to click "apply promo". Hit that and it added the discount.


----------



## JacobsDaddy (Oct 2, 2012)

I do believe I too shall order a copy.....and congrats.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm another buyer.


----------

